# Spirit of Shetland is gone



## Quorum (Oct 10, 2009)

This morning I e-mailed an order for a couple of sweaters to Spirit of Shetland, and was told that the company is no longer in business. I loved their crew-necks, I loved the seamless construction, and I loved that I could order any color of Jamieson's wool. Does anyone know what happened? Are there any other sources for made-to-order sweaters that offer the same range of colors?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I think the manager or owner, Barbara, has serious health issues that has forced her to close the business. A shame, as she was good to deal with and the sweaters were excellent.


----------



## tdiddy (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes I was trying to order another sweater from her and got the same response. Hopefully she will be okay as was always very pleasant to deal with.

I ordered a sweater from this company instead... https://www.shetlandknitwear.com/About.aspx


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

tdiddy said:


> Yes I was trying to order another sweater from her and got the same response. Hopefully she will be okay as was always very pleasant to deal with.
> 
> I ordered a sweater from this company instead... https://www.shetlandknitwear.com/About.aspx


I'll be curious to hear how it works out, especially compared with Spirit of Shetland.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

That's really too bad; I swear my fondness for a particular company or clothing item is more or less rapidly followed by said company "going out of business" or "discontinued" etc.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

IT's hard to believe that someone doesn't see an opportunity and grab it. Or so one can hope.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Califax said:


> That's really too bad; I swear my fondness for a particular company or clothing item is more or less rapidly followed by said company "going out of business" or "discontinued" etc.


I'm afraid that's happening to me with Jack Donnelly khakis. Should have bought 4 pairs of the hybrid fits.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a shame to hear. You can order Harleys in either regular or brushed here: 

They offer these Shetlands in a wide variety of colors.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

oxford cloth button down said:


> That is a shame to hear. You can order Harleys in either regular or brushed here:
> 
> They offer these Shetlands in a wide variety of colors.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Bahle's of Sutton's Bay is another source (domestic) for Harley sweaters.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks guys; what kind of construction on the shoulders are those?


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Califax said:


> Thanks guys; what kind of construction on the shoulders are those?


I have a couple of Harley sweaters. Mine have saddle shoulders.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Califax said:


> That's really too bad; I swear my fondness for a particular company or clothing item is more or less rapidly followed by said company "going out of business" or "discontinued" etc.


It's called "Herblock's Law": If you really like it, they'll quit making it.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I like the sweaters from Leith Clothing. They are made on the Shetland Islands, saddle shoulders, brushed and reasonably priced.

https://www.leithclothing.com


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Walter Denton said:


> I like me the sweaters from Leith Clothing. They are made on the Shetland Islands, saddle shoulders, brushed and reasonably priced.
> 
> https://www.leithclothing.com


Thanks for posting this link. I love the look of their sweaters, particularly the cable knits!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I like the jumpers and at 75 quid they're priced most reasonably.


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

Last Sunday, I placed an order and received the reply:"Sorry, but the company has ceased trading." A sad day, indeed. I hope Barbara is well. She is so pleasant to work with. These SOS sweaters are my go-to pieces:


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

^ Great photo, StC!

That moment when you learn of a brand and also learn it's no longer in business. #sigh


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

StC - very nice indeed.

I used to go hiking/wandering all over Scotland during vacations when I was going to school in England; and, everywhere I went there were nice old ladies who would knit you a gorgeous sweater for very cheap, right out of their crofting house. It's just a matter of getting connected to such people; maybe I'll take a vacation soon, lol?

What about these guys?:

https://www.shetlandknitwear.com/Home.aspx


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

Califax said:


> StC - very nice indeed.
> 
> I used to go hiking/wandering all over Scotland during vacations when I was going to school in England; and, everywhere I went there were nice old ladies who would knit you a gorgeous sweater for very cheap, right out of their crofting house. It's just a matter of getting connected to such people; maybe I'll take a vacation soon, lol?
> 
> ...


Hiking in Scotland. Finding people to hand make a sweater. Now, that's the life!


----------



## stcolumba (Oct 10, 2006)

gamma68 said:


> ^ Great photo, StC!
> 
> That moment when you learn of a brand and also learn it's no longer in business. #sigh


The same sad feeling applies to a store or restaurant that has been in business for decades. And suddenly, it's gone. I can think of several venerable independent bookstores that are no longer.

Barbara from Spirit of Shetland is a delightful person. Always, I ordered the same size sweater. And, always, the finished product was slightly different. This is a sign of real "home made".


----------



## Quorum (Oct 10, 2009)

It's sad to hear that a health problem may be responsible. Like others here, I always enjoyed my interactions with Barbara.

One of my favorite features of the Spirit of Shetland sweaters was the seam-free construction. It looks like Harley sweaters are made this way as well. Does anyone know if this is true of O'Connell's?


----------



## ThomGault (Oct 6, 2016)

tdiddy said:


> I ordered a sweater from this company instead... https://www.shetlandknitwear.com/About.aspx


Which sweater did you order? Did it arrive yet? I looked on their website but didn't see any plain v-neck sweaters, but I'm browsing through my phone, which might explain it.

Has anyone tried https://www.shetland-knitwear.co.uk recently? I saw a forum member mention them a long time ago, but nothing current.


----------



## tdiddy (Feb 22, 2009)

ThomGault said:


> Which sweater did you order? Did it arrive yet? I looked on their website but didn't see any plain v-neck sweaters, but I'm browsing through my phone, which might explain it.
> 
> Has anyone tried https://www.shetland-knitwear.co.uk recently? I saw a forum member mention them a long time ago, but nothing current.


I ordered their (Anderson and co) Fair Isle Jumper in Vaila, crew neck. Arrived a week or two ago, quite pleased with custom fit and overall quality.

I would saw quality is comparable to Spirit of Shetland. Fit is a bit looser in the arms with same measurements, but not drastically so. I didn't ask if they can do all the different colors like Spirit of Shetland offers but they have a few standard options I was interested in, will likely order another at some point.


----------



## Waxed Cotton (Nov 30, 2016)

tdiddy said:


> I ordered their (Anderson and co) Fair Isle Jumper in Vaila, crew neck. Arrived a week or two ago, quite pleased with custom fit and overall quality.
> 
> I would saw quality is comparable to Spirit of Shetland. Fit is a bit looser in the arms with same measurements, but not drastically so. I didn't ask if they can do all the different colors like Spirit of Shetland offers but they have a few standard options I was interested in, will likely order another at some point.


I had my eye on the fair isle from Anderson, do you recommend going up a size or are they true to size?

thanks!


----------



## ThomGault (Oct 6, 2016)

tdiddy said:


> I ordered their (Anderson and co) Fair Isle Jumper in Vaila, crew neck. Arrived a week or two ago, quite pleased with custom fit and overall quality.


Thanks for the update. I noticed Anderson's (Shetlandknitwear.com) had poor communication (no response to emails and the shop clerk couldn't tell me prices) so that's why I as asking about the similarly-named alternative, shetland-knitwear.co.uk.


----------



## tdiddy (Feb 22, 2009)

ThomGault said:


> Thanks for the update. I noticed Anderson's (Shetlandknitwear.com) had poor communication (no response to emails and the shop clerk couldn't tell me prices) so that's why I as asking about the similarly-named alternative, shetland-knitwear.co.uk.


Hmm I'd give them another shot communication wise were very responsive with me.

I can't comment too much on true to size as I ordered custom measurements, but chest size seemed just as I had requested


----------



## ThomGault (Oct 6, 2016)

tdiddy said:


> Hmm I'd give them another shot communication wise were very responsive with me.


I'm not sure of the basis for our different treatment; I sent three emails, none of which received a response, plus one unhelpful phone call (although the clerk was very nice.) That's the limit of my tolerance :/


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I have not purchased anything from them but if anyone has an interest in Fair Isle style Shetlands there is a Facebook page for "Fair Isle made in Fair Isle". Mostly hats and scarves but sweaters are apparently available. Sweaters are quite expensive but handmade on Fair Isle.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Jamieson's of Shetland has some nice looking sweaters at reasonable prices via End Clothing.

https://www.endclothing.com/us/brands/jamieson-s-of-shetland

I also saw an Ivy Style post in which Jamieson's was endorsed. The main photo features a handsome Fair Isle offered by Jos A. Bank: https://www.ivy-style.com/my-kinda-clothes-southern-trad-in-chicago.html

This is the sweater, but can anyone tell me if it's a decent buy or junk? It's "imported," which is most likely code for "China."

https://www.josbank.com/1905-collection-fair-isle-sweater


----------



## Waxed Cotton (Nov 30, 2016)

gamma68 said:


> Jamieson's of Shetland has some nice looking sweaters at reasonable prices via End Clothing.
> 
> https://www.endclothing.com/us/brands/jamieson-s-of-shetland
> 
> ...


I don't have any experience with the jos a bank sweater but the words "wool blend" in a sweater description automatically makes my eyes swell shut and my hands break out into hives haha! It does look nice though.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Waxed Cotton said:


> I don't have any experience with the jos a bank sweater but the words "wool blend" in a sweater description automatically makes my eyes swell shut and my hands break out into hives haha! It does look nice though.


Ah, I missed the "wool blend" part of the description. I'll pass.


----------



## Waxed Cotton (Nov 30, 2016)

I do quite like this one:



My only bit of trepidation is that the last time that I ordered from End I received a bill from FedEx for $75 for import taxes (something which I've never been charged before) which they are holding over my head and will not deliver from End until I pay it. I know that it's only $75 but it's more of the principle than the money at this point. 
If anyone has a way around this Sheriff of Nottingham tax collecting technology I am all ears haha.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Waxed Cotton said:


> I do quite like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something weird about the fit and the medallion in the sweater, like it's positioned too high. Can it possibly be a woman's sweater?


----------



## Waxed Cotton (Nov 30, 2016)

xcubbies said:


> Something weird about the fit and the medallion in the sweater, like it's positioned too high. Can it possibly be a woman's sweater?


I suppose it could be, however, wearing a fair isle yoke Is a fairly well established garment for an Englishman (especially in the north) to wear. The women's version usually has bands matching the yoke on the cuffs and along the bottom. As you can see on the fella on the right, this type of sweater was worn during the post "Suedehead" early "Smoothie" phase of British subcultures in the early 70s


----------

